# Is this guy a forum member or have you dealt with him



## Anonymous

For a guy that sells gold on eBay this guy should know what he is buying. Look at the negs he has left for others and the paypal claims he has initiated.

Wondering if cyberfoxtrade belongs to the forum or if nay of you have had the pleasure of dealing with him.

Feedback cyberfoxtrade left as buyer: If I had been burned that many times I would find a new hobby.
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=cyberfoxtrade++&Dirn=Left+by&ref=home


----------



## Anonymous

I have known them for years.They are actually in miami,and have purchased gold from me many times.They are very easy to deal with too,I just call,tell him how much I have,he gives me a price and if I like it,he pays with paypal right then and there.Then I ship him the gold in the next say or two.I've never had a problem in all my dealings with him.
If you are concerned about selling to him,I wouldn't be.As long as you sell him what you say that you have(in my case 24k) there is no problem.


----------



## Irons

gustavus said:


> For a guy that sells gold on eBay this guy should know what he is buying. Look at the negs he has left for others and the paypal claims he has initiated.
> 
> Wondering if cyberfoxtrade belongs to the forum or if nay of you have had the pleasure of dealing with him.
> 
> Feedback cyberfoxtrade left as buyer: If I had been burned that many times I would find a new hobby.
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=cyberfoxtrade++&Dirn=Left+by&ref=home



Might be a good reference page for buyers and sellers alike.


----------



## Anonymous

> I have known them for years.They are actually in miami,and have purchased gold from me many times.They are very easy to deal with too,I just call,tell him how much I have,he gives me a price and if I like it,he pays with paypal right then and there.Then I ship him the gold in the next say or two.I've never had a problem in all my dealings with him.
> If you are concerned about selling to him,I wouldn't be.As long as you sell him what you say that you have(in my case 24k) there is no problem.


I went back and read through some of the negatives left for others,and I have to admit I am a little ashamed.Although I have never once had a problem with him,all of my dealings have been outside of ebay.Clearly there is an issue here.I have bought countless things on ebay,and out of 300+ transactions,I believe I have left less than 10 total negatives.
I fear there may be some sort of dishonesty going on here.Is it too late to retract my reccomendation?


----------



## Barren Realms 007

mic said:


> I have known them for years.They are actually in miami,and have purchased gold from me many times.They are very easy to deal with too,I just call,tell him how much I have,he gives me a price and if I like it,he pays with paypal right then and there.Then I ship him the gold in the next say or two.I've never had a problem in all my dealings with him.
> If you are concerned about selling to him,I wouldn't be.As long as you sell him what you say that you have(in my case 24k) there is no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and read through some of the negatives left for others,and I have to admit I am a little ashamed.Although I have never once had a problem with him,all of my dealings have been outside of ebay.Clearly there is an issue here.I have bought countless things on ebay,and out of 300+ transactions,I believe I have left less than 10 total negatives.
> I fear there may be some sort of dishonesty going on here.Is it too late to retract my reccomendation?
Click to expand...


Are you 100% sure he has been treating you fair?


----------



## Anonymous

85%-86%.
And he always paid before I sent the gold.


----------



## metatp

Thanks. I will ban him from buying from me even if he is a good buyer when things go well. This guy does not appear to be patient enough to work with the sellers. Probably because they are so busy buying. Problem is that the sellers can't leave neg for the buyer. I am proud of my feedback rating, and always work with my sellers if something is wrong. I rarely leave negative feedback. The seller would have to be pretty bad and not try to work things out to get negative feedback from me.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Irons

mic said:


> 85%-86%.
> And he always paid before I sent the gold.



You can do better elsewhere. Even 86% is way to low.


----------



## Anonymous

I am only getting 82% locally but its instant,and its cash.I have a place that will give me 98% but they want me to mail it to them,and I DO NOT like that idea.There is someone on the forum that I believe will give me about 95% but I havent asked him yet.And he is very trustworthy.Maybe I'll ask him.


----------



## Noxx

If you have fair quantities, we can _all_ give you 95% spot for your gold 8)


----------



## Anonymous

Define Fair quantities.
And my loyalty is to one specific moderator first,no offense nic.If he is not interested then I will potentially seek another buyer.However this is not a situation where I would be interested in "mailing off" the gold and waiting for payment.As I have stated many times in my responses,I have trust issues with others.My buyer now,weighs it and pays me,thats it.No testing,or waiting.I've sold to him for years and he knows what I sell is pure.Im sure it won't be that easy with a new buyer.And unlike a lot of people,gold pays my bills,so I usually cannot afford the luxury of waiting to be paid for my gold.


----------



## nickvc

mic said:


> Define Fair quantities.
> And my loyalty is to one specific moderator first,no offense nic.If he is not interested then I will potentially seek another buyer.However this is not a situation where I would be interested in "mailing off" the gold and waiting for payment.As I have stated many times in my responses,I have trust issues with others.My buyer now,weighs it and pays me,thats it.No testing,or waiting.I've sold to him for years and he knows what I sell is pure.Im sure it won't be that easy with a new buyer.And unlike a lot of people,gold pays my bills,so I usually cannot afford the luxury of waiting to be paid for my gold.


Mic I think you can trade safely with the majority of forum members who will know that your gold is good. The difference in what you are receiving and what most people will pay you on here is over 100 bucks per ounce and if you pay your bills from this it would be worth shopping around for a buyer who's a member, this place is very open as you have seen so trades are fair and good deals are posted as such, buyers don't want to get a bad name on here.


----------



## Buzz

Anyone in the UK looking for a buyer, I can definately recommend nickvc.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## afbrianh

cyber fox is good i sold him a lot of gold for around 4k...he offered you 87 percent...thats a good deal for ebay..i pay 90 percent when i buy on there...


----------



## samuel-a

seems like every neg feedback that he left is gold scrap related...
i'd prefer avoid this kind of buyer


----------



## Claudie

Wow, that's an impressive feedback he has going. 
Kind of makes a guy wonder if he ever leaves positive feedback.


----------



## Anonymous

> this place is very open as you have seen so trades are fair and good deals are posted as such,


Thanks nick.But I have traded with several members,and one moderator,and a couple of them i've traded in the thousands.I've never had an issue,and I know that I won't in the future.I have known them for years,and I do trust them.However my trades have been for material to process,not pure gold.I should mention that my buyer gives me all of the gold filled jewelry I can handle,and only charges an extra 10% off spot.So It is extremely vital that I keep him happy.


----------



## nickvc

mic said:


> this place is very open as you have seen so trades are fair and good deals are posted as such,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks nick.But I have traded with several members,and one moderator,and a couple of them i've traded in the thousands.I've never had an issue,and I know that I won't in the future.I have known them for years,and I do trust them.However my trades have been for material to process,not pure gold.I should mention that my buyer gives me all of the gold filled jewelry I can handle,and only charges an extra 10% off spot.So It is extremely vital that I keep him happy.
Click to expand...

That's understandable and in which case you seem to have a good arrangement and it's certainly not worth biting the hand that feeds you!


----------



## metatp

Claudie said:


> Wow, that's an impressive feedback he has going.
> Kind of makes a guy wonder if he ever leaves positive feedback.


He leave lots of positive feedback as well. I just think he does not care about working things out with the sellers. It is either what he expects or more and he leaves positive feedback. If it is not, heleaves negative feedback. Many times the sellers on ebay do not know what they have. They advertise what was told to them when they bought it. I usually buy small lots of sterling jewelry, and about 10% of almost every lot is not sterling. Many time it is mark 925, but only copper with a white melt plating (not always silver even). Very rarely does the seller not fix the problem when I tell them. Yes, it is a pain, but I now expect the lots to be 10% fakes.

Tom


----------



## goldenchild

HTPatch said:


> He leave lots of positive feedback as well. I just think he does not care about working things out with the sellers. It is either what he expects or more and he leaves positive feedback. If it is not, heleaves negative feedback. Many times the sellers on ebay do not know what they have. They advertise what was told to them when they bought it. I usually buy small lots of sterling jewelry, and about 10% of almost every lot is not sterling. Many time it is mark 925, but only copper with a white melt plating (not always silver even). Very rarely does the seller not fix the problem when I tell them. Yes, it is a pain, but I now expect the lots to be 10% fakes.
> 
> Tom



This is SO true. My last two transactions I had to open a case(and got a refund on both). The sellers were auctioning gold filled jewelry that was in fact plated. The first seller played alot of games before refunding me. The second seller sent me another lot to try and make things right and it was another lot of gold plated scrap! This is after I explained to him what the difference was! At that point I told him I was sending him back his crap and if he stalled on the refund he was getting a neg plain and simple. It was the fastest I've ever seen someone respond to a case. So I can definately see how this buyer could be frustrated enough to be quick to leave negs. People selling stuff that they have no clue as to what it is, is my biggest frustration on ebay after scammers. It ties up money you could be spending on the stuff you really want and need.


----------



## user 12009

goldenchild said:


> HTPatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> People selling stuff that they have no clue as to what it is, is my biggest frustration on ebay after scammers.
Click to expand...

I agree, it gets so frustrating when sellers start mixing up descriptions on auctions. THe title looks good but mixed into the description are key words that make me wonder what is really being sold. Or they just ramble on in one big paragraph a description of everything. They either do it on purpose to confuse or they have no idea what they have.


----------



## emmy

I am a new member here and just read these is there any way we can get this jerk off ebay? I wish I would have seen these before I sold to him. He destroyed my first items he sent back and stole the diamonds out of one them, then kept all the others until I paid him to get them back! Now I want him ban from bidding on eBay he is a scam artist and doesn't deserve the right to do this to honest people. How can anyone legally advise others of what he does so they are aware of how he will scam them and make their eBay account all screwed up because of his negative feedback. And why wont eBay just ban him? Any suggestions of how to let everyone know about him? :evil:


----------



## 19Smitty77

I sold him (cyberfox) some gold a while back on ebay. It was a very smooth transaction and he left me positive feedback.


----------



## Claudie

emmy said:


> I am a new member here and just read these is there any way we can get this jerk off ebay? I wish I would have seen these before I sold to him. He destroyed my first items he sent back and stole the diamonds out of one them, then kept all the others until I paid him to get them back! Now I want him ban from bidding on eBay he is a scam artist and doesn't deserve the right to do this to honest people. How can anyone legally advise others of what he does so they are aware of how he will scam them and make their eBay account all screwed up because of his negative feedback. And why wont eBay just ban him? Any suggestions of how to let everyone know about him? :evil:



Maybe he is already banned. A search of his items yields no current or recent sales.


----------



## knujiv

I've sold many scrap gold lots over several years to this buyer on ebay without troubles (just checked and it's 23 lots back to April 2010 - records before that are less easily accessed). Always set at fixed price with immediate payment required. Have always received prompt postive fb comments. On one lot only was there any sort of hiccup.... an unmarked, badly worn/damaged antique 14K watch chain with various attachments.... I missed the fact that one large end link was in fact 9K gold - a quick, easy and fair settlement was negotiated. 

I think what's being missed here is perspective. 70 some-odd negative comments left amongst a total fb left of 74,000 doesn't seem at all unreasonable to me. This buyer has been high bidder/buyer of 1753 ebay listings in the past 30 days alone (he's clearly not been banned). I don't see where honest/competent sellers need worry about this buyer. 

ps- This is my first post here. I've been avidly reading and studying here for the past couple of months. I will properly introduce myself within the next few days - just felt the need to jump the gun and post my experiences with this buyer.


----------



## Palladium

Thanks for the report. What type of business are you in?
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## knujiv

Hello Palladium,

Your welcome & Thank You. I've written and posted an introduction over in the 'Welcome In' section. George.


----------



## igotrugs

I have sold him 3 items, and each time he said they weren't what I advertised them as. He asked for a heavy discount, and I agreed.
I thought I was wrong. This time I had a nice piece of jewelry that was marked 18K on the back. I tested it first. It tested 18K. He bought it, and immediately said it was 14K and he would keep it if I knocked 90.00 off. I said no, and he returned it. I took it to 2 very reputable jewelers for testing, and they both said it's 18K. Now he has a claim against me. I won't let him buy from me again. There are too many honest dealers out there.


----------



## macfixer01

I keep toying with the idea of getting back into selling on Ebay maybe some scrap that I'd rather not bother with, and some supplies from an earlier hobby that I don't use anymore. I believe someone suggested here awhile back that we should have a thread listing deadbeat buyers so that sellers could preemptively block them as bidders if they chose to do so? That may not be ideal, especially if someone were to be put on the list erroneously or vindictively. Of course anyone could choose to ignore the other's experience and sell at their own risk anyway. It seems like a workable aid to sellers though until something better comes along. Any thoughts?

I think I may have found the thread that I was remembering:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18028&p=181883&hilit=block+buyers#p181883

macfixer01


----------



## rickbb

igotrugs said:


> I have sold him 3 items, and each time he said they weren't what I advertised them as. He asked for a heavy discount, and I agreed.
> I thought I was wrong. This time I had a nice piece of jewelry that was marked 18K on the back. I tested it first. It tested 18K. He bought it, and immediately said it was 14K and he would keep it if I knocked 90.00 off. I said no, and he returned it. I took it to 2 very reputable jewelers for testing, and they both said it's 18K. Now he has a claim against me. I won't let him buy from me again. There are too many honest dealers out there.



He has no claim to make, he returned the item, you refunded his money. What's to claim? Sounds like a bully to me.


----------

